
Kids build their own world of car routes in Fiete cars - wilsonfiifi
http://www.geekswithjuniors.com/blog/2017/3/27/kids-build-their-own-world-of-cars-in-fiete-cars
======
wilsonfiifi
I felt the need to share this app with the HN community because it's a really
awesome game for kids (and adults too!). I love the fact that parent/kids can
build routes to keep it interesting and fresh which is really necessary when
you have a little one who gets bored of games after a couple of days. Its just
a pity that user-built routes can't be shared with others.

